
SafeMarket Alpha Release - safemarket
http://safemarket.github.io
======
pipermerriam
Looking through the getting started, one of the instructions is to run geth
with the following flags. `--rpc --unlock 0 --rpccorsdomain "*"`.

Please be very careful with these two flags as they will allow any malicious
javascript on any page you browse to empty your ethereum wallet.

[https://github.com/ethereum/mist/releases/tag/0.3.6](https://github.com/ethereum/mist/releases/tag/0.3.6)

Also, this looks really cool.

~~~
aakilfernandes
Thanks for that. I'll update with a warning.

------
ConsenSys
coooooool

